# If you are looking at a GSG5 Get it now...



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2009)

H&K settled their Lawsuit with German Sport Guns, and as part of the settlement GSG has discontinued manufacture of the GSG5, a fun little .22 calibur version of the HK MP5.  The existing supply will continue to be sold, but once that is gone, no more GSG5's.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to know Cryo!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good to know Cryo!


 
Yeah, you know, they are fun little guns that you can shoot all day for next to nothing, and if someone was on the fence, I figure this info might help them make up their mind.

My friend has one, and had been considering a second one, as well as some accessories, so I had to send this along to him before it was too late.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 18, 2009)

And get as many spare mags as you can cause I doubt there will be any more!

Deaf


----------

